# Drug induced dp/dr vs. anxiety/trauma induced dp/dr



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok. question Does anyone think there is a difference between getting dp/dr through smoking weed or any kind of drugs compared to anxiety / trauma induced dp/dr. Do you think one is easier to come out of then the other? Do you think they are the same or one is worse? I ask this because i once had dp/dr from smoking weed and snapped back into reality in a matter of days. I also got dp/dr from a panic attack without the use of any drugs and have not come back into reality after 2 years. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I've wondered the same thing too.

That Harris Harrington guy said is doesn't matter how you get it, recovery is the same.

I'm really not sure though man


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

If you check under the articles, there was a journal article that did a study on the difference. They concluded people with weed/drug induced DP were more likely to recover. The hypothesis is that since you don't have underlying issues, you just have to get over the chemical imbalance instead of what is triggering the imbalance (anxiety... etc.)


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

I don't believe that drug can induce it. It can only trigger it imo. You shouldn't blame DP/DR on weed or alcohol. s.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I don't believe that drug can induce it. It can only trigger it imo. You shouldn't blame DP/DR on weed or alcohol. s.


My DR was triggered by drugs, but I'm pretty sure I would have got it anyway, as I had underlying DP since childhood.
I know people who have taken more drugs than me, who didn't end up with DP/ DR. So i believe some people are 'prone' to it, in the same way some drugs trigger psychosis and in others it doesn't.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> My DR was triggered by drugs, but I'm pretty sure I would have got it anyway, as I had underlying DP since childhood.
> I know people who have taken more drugs than me, who didn't end up with DP/ DR. So i believe some people are 'prone' to it, in the same way some drugs trigger psychosis and in others it doesn't.


Agree. However I'd say an underlying emotional problem instead of underlying DP, but we really talk about the same.

People go crazy with drugs and all they got is a few headaches or throwups.

Your brain is a LOT more stronger than going "insane" after smoking a few joints or drinking some alchol. It's not an illness, it's a journey.

My DP was triggered by about 3 glasses of whyskey mixed with energy drink (next day, hangover). Not the best combination of drinks but nothing serious.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> Agree. However I'd say an underlying emotional problem instead of underlying DP, but we really talk about the same.
> 
> People go crazy with drugs and all they got is a few headaches or throwups.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's like people who are alcoholics. Some people can drink and drink and then stop. While others end up with a full blown addiction.
Maybe it's a fine balance of personality type, emotions etc.

I really have no idea. I mean, i'm only going by my experience here.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> Maybe it's like people who are alcoholics. Some people can drink and drink and then stop. While others end up with a full blown addiction.
> Maybe it's a fine balance of personality type, emotions etc.
> 
> I really have no idea. I mean, i'm only going by my experience here.


me too, and in the first weeks of the DP/Anxiety, I actually believed for a few moments that I'm an alcoholic (or nicotin addict) and suffering from withdrawal.







That summer I really drank more than the usual, but that only means about a few beers per day (only on weekends, on weekdays maybe one beer per day), and smoked about a 1/4 pack of cigarettes. Nothing near an addict.

It's not the body symptoms that gives you problem, it's basically YOU that's making you a problem. If you drink too much, get high too much, your body will detoxify itself, you may feel not so good for a day.

But I think we all see the borderline between a hangover and DP/Anxiety. They're different ballgames.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> If you check under the articles, there was a journal article that did a study on the difference. They concluded people with weed/drug induced DP were more likely to recover. The hypothesis is that since you don't have underlying issues, you just have to get over the chemical imbalance instead of what is triggering the imbalance (anxiety... etc.)


Yeah that sounds about right in my case. I had it from smoking weed and a couple days later it was gone. now i have it from a panic attack and It sucks, sometimes it doesn't ever seem like this is going to end.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I unfortunately don't know what caused my DP, it wasn't weed though...so does that mean I'm part of the group that won't recover??


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jayd said:


> I unfortunately don't know what caused my DP, it wasn't weed though...so does that mean I'm part of the group that won't recover??


No, never give up. The key is finding the 'key' ... Trying things ... Time ... Attempting to live healthy.

I have several kinds (and not drug induced), they are better though life ain't easy ... Yet ...

Have you noticed any changes over time?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> No, never give up. The key is finding the 'key' ... Trying things ... Time ... Attempting to live healthy.
> 
> I have several kinds (and not drug induced), they are better though life ain't easy ... Yet ...
> 
> Have you noticed any changes over time?


Yeah, after 4-5 months into DP I developed anxiety and a MASSIVE fear of schizophrenia which I literally fear every day


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Visual said:


> No, never give up. The key is finding the 'key' ... Trying things ... Time ... Attempting to live healthy.
> 
> I have several kinds (and not drug induced), they are better though life ain't easy ... Yet ...
> 
> Have you noticed any changes over time?


word. never giving up is key.


----------



## cYpzz (Apr 15, 2012)

I got it from panic attack/anxiety/depression. First time in 2005, but SSRI gave me life life back. Anxiety, depressions and DP faded together.
7 years later Cipralex pooped out and I'm now in hell again. Have switched to Zoloft og hope this will bring me back.
DP/DR IS an anxiety symptoms for us with panic disorder/depression


----------

